# illegal uk bf in usa...what to do



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok, my last thread was about myself moving to Uk with uk citizen bf who is here in america, {in three days illegally after his 90 period}. From what i have recieved via advise from yall, its damn near impossible. I have done the research, and yall are correct  
So , what about me going there on a worker permit/? by chance if i get an employer to sponser me, can i turn around and file for a indefinate return to leave? or get married while there and apply?
We are at our wits end. I have come to the realizeation that he will most likely have to go home, and apply. But if it doesnt work, they mostly will not let him back here. 

We met online in October of 07, and have been living together here in america {im us citizen} since November 07. I realize u have to be together for a while, and we dont have that..sooo....

So can he apply for anything here? whilest still here, he leaves, they wont let him in. If i marry him in america? will that go towards helping him stay and be able to work....
Please Please help


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

What do you do that will allow a work permit sponsor to say that there is no one in the EU that can be hired for the position? Getting a work visa is going to be extremely difficult, too.

As far as your boyfriend not being allowed back into the US, I don't think that will happen unless he is caught. The US doesn't check papers for people leaving the country, so there will be no record that he overstayed. People who have overstayed are usually caught when they encounter the police or other parts of officialdom for some other reason, like getting arrested.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

well, i am a customer service person, with insurance and hotel management under my belt, which i know isnt much.
The reason i say he wont be allowed back in the us is because i have researched it and if they know he was over due on the 90 days ( which they do check the passport upon leaving, he will not be allowed back in after grilliing him in interogation/ 
I realize that my profession is a dime a dozen, however if i find the right employer, why is it impossible? please help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As you have found out, he really needs to leave within his 90 day period. If he's on a visa waiver, they'll eventually notice that the little stub thing in his passport hasn't been collected and his name will go on a list. It's really not worth the hassle.

Why not send him back (he must have been planning on returning when he initially came over in the first place - or officially they shouldn't have let him in) and then you go over in a few weeks for a "vacation" trip of your own? That will give you a few weeks to check out the UK and maybe get some idea whether or not you're employable over there. (Officially, you're not job hunting, but you can always ask around while you're there.) Come back home for a few weeks and decide from there what to do.

Marrying him in the US will send off all sorts of alarms since he wasn't here on a fiancé visa in the first place, and he was at the end of his 90 days. (Can you even get married in 2 or 3 days anymore?) And, you'll find that it's a rather time-consuming process to get a visa for a spouse so he'll be overstaying his visa anyhow, which will give him trouble in qualifying for a new visa.

Put him on a plane now! Even if it's just for Canada or Mexico for a week or two until you can figure out what to do.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## izzysmum04 (Nov 26, 2007)

*Totally agree with everything everyone has posted on here. He needs to leave the US before his visa runs out. What Synthia said about getting a work permit is true. You have to compete with others from the EU (who actually get preference) over non-EU members. I mean, it isn't impossible, but it is going to be extremely hard! Where is it exactly that you both want to live...the UK or the US? *


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

So what was all the fuss about the US not being able to track overstays of years and years and giving up on it because it would have cost so much to set up passport controls for leaving the country? There was a lot of stuff about it in the press.

Even if you find an employer that wants to hire you and is willing to go through the hassle and spend the money it will take, the employer must _prove _that there is no one else to fill the position. I don't know what is required in the UK, but I assume at a minimum a newspaper ad or internet posting to which there was no response from a qualified person might do it. But that isn't going to happen in your line of work. Someone will respond.

If he leaves you might be able to bring him back on a fiance visa, but then you will have to get married before the visa expires, or he will have to leave.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, one busted tail light and it's over. A friend of mine was wondering if one of his employees had used fake papers years and years ago. But then he remembered that the employee goes home regularly to visit family, and illegals don't do that, usually, because there is too great a chance they won't make it back in.

So that's the other problem, if you stay, you are stuck. No visits to your mother, nothing.

Besides the fact that you are committing a crime, you'd have to live with the fear of being caught your whole life. Understandable if you are desperately poor from a deperately poor country, I guess.

Your only option, really, is to get your friend into Canada or Mexico as quickly as possible.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

what will getting him into mexico or canada do? so now the question is...its too late. he is past due. my situation is dire. We dont care where we live as long as we can be together.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, if he had gone to Mexico or Canada, he wouldn't be illegal.

But now he is. And quite frankly, I have no idea what you should do next.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

peppera-ann- said:


> what will getting him into mexico or canada do? so now the question is...its too late. he is past due. my situation is dire. We dont care where we live as long as we can be together.


At this point, he needs to leave the US and hope no one notices he has overstayed his visa waiver. Your situation is not dire. You're perfectly legal in the US, as a citizen. But it might not be a bad idea to think about applying for a visa to join him wherever he winds up - presumably back in the UK.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## vigga (Nov 16, 2007)

They will catch him. If they catch him, his passport will be stamped that he overstayed and he´ll have a hard time getting back to the US. As long as one goes home within the time they have, they can always easily get back coz they can see the person went back last time. I have people I know who have overstayed their welcome and cannot go back home. They are stuck in the US. When they do leave, they know their chances of going back are very little. So when they leave, they will know that they are not going back. They work and pay their taxes, and save as much as they can so when they go back, they have enough money....


----------

